# Cripple Creek Catfish Tournament



## wayers (Mar 14, 2010)

Reminder Cripple Creek Bait Shop is still open and running. Catfish Tournaments monthly Next Tournament August 21.Sept 4,Sept25, Oct 16
Call 740-922-0841 Talk To Darlene for more information.:B


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

Do you count blues with the channels?


----------



## wayers (Mar 14, 2010)

youll have to contact baitshop 740 922 0841


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

what time do these tournaments usually run ?


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

anybody have the results from the tourney this past sat nite?


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

was there , but i dont remember the exact weights, i was half asleep at the weigh in lol. i know it was almost 30lbs that took 1st. only 2 flatheads weighed in . the one that won was in the 30s


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

anyone fishing the tourney satuday?


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I might, but IDK...


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

blues??? where you going to get them.....dayton????


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

Does anyone know how many people were at the last cripple creek tourny?


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

around 25........


----------

